# Hello



## Jenn (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi

My name is Jenn and I'm a bugaholic... lol.

Stumbled across your wonderful site while looking for more tarantulas to add to my collection. when I found your site I got a cute little Orchid Mantis instead...  She molted out yesterday.







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome! Indeed a cute mantis. Who did you get it from?


----------



## Jenn (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you...

It came from Yen-saw.


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## stevesm (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome. I like your cool pics and mantis


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 20, 2007)

How lucky u r to have the pretty mantis! welcome


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome i like your pictures


----------



## Jenn (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you for the warm welcome.


----------



## sk8erkho (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome, Jen!! Yens' a good guy. I got mine from him as well. This is the place to be!!! 8)


----------



## ellroy (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Jenn,

Fantastic pics on your site! I loved the wasp....is he a pet too??  

Cars look great too but I think the dogs take the biscuit!

Anyway, welcome to the wonderful world of mantids!  

Alan


----------



## Jenn (Mar 28, 2007)

> Hi Jenn,Fantastic pics on your site! I loved the wasp....is he a pet too??
> 
> Cars look great too but I think the dogs take the biscuit!
> 
> ...


Thank you.

No not a pet. lol. The wasp just happened to be in the right place at the right time so i could snap off a couple of pictures before my dogs came over to make it mad...


----------

